# Bulk Molasses



## Guest (Aug 23, 2002)

Hey Guys Where can I get the cheapest molasses? Also what can I expect to pay for a gallon or a five gallon bucket?


----------



## Glen (May 18, 2001)

edwardtobin,

Check with your local grain elevator. I used to get it there. I don't remember what I paid. Couldn't have been much, 'cause I'd buy it 15 gallons at a time, and I'm a cheapskate! 

Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2002)

Thanks Glen, Ill get out the phone book and make some calls.


----------



## dongiese (Jun 10, 2002)

well the Dexter Mill feed store is $.15 lbs.

hope that helps.


----------

